# The Craft Beer Co are opening at old Hive, Brixton Station Road



## alcopop (Jul 23, 2012)

In what used to be The Hive on Station Road


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2012)

alcopop said:


> In what used to be The Hive on Station Road


 
Very, very excited.

Although anti-gentrifiers might see this as similar in impact as the arrival of Starbucks


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 23, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Very, very excited.
> 
> Although anti-gentrifiers might see this as similar in impact as the arrival of Starbucks


 
Well the Crown and Anchor seems to be on the 'approved' list. And I'm not sure you can be gentrifying when you replace a cocktail bar.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well the Crown and Anchor seems to be on the 'approved' list. And I'm not sure you can be gentrifying when you replace a cocktail bar.


 
True. But the Crown and Anchor is at 'safe' distance.

Have been to the original Craft in Clerkenwell. An incredible selection.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm ambivalent about it tbh.  It's not like it was replacing an old school boozer or something.  Drinks prices in The Hive were really high and it wasn't all that for the price.  I'll give it a go when it opens


----------



## Hollis (Jul 23, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Have been to the original Craft in Clerkenwell. An incredible selection.


 
Yeah - good selection, but thought the pub was abit sterile.


----------



## Thaw (Jul 24, 2012)

The same lot run Cask in Pimlico. Its not as amazing a selection as the place in Clerkenwell but its more lively.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

Feel a bit sorry for the folks at the Crown and Anchor.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 24, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> The same lot run Cask in Pimlico. Its not as amazing a selection as the place in Clerkenwell but its more lively.



Agreed. The Cask seems quite friendly too.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 24, 2012)

editor said:


> Feel a bit sorry for the folks at the Crown and Anchor.



Exactly. New place is much better ... placed


----------



## gabi (Jul 24, 2012)

When's this opening?


----------



## Thaw (Jul 24, 2012)

Supposedly in September
http://www.whosjack.org/craft-beer-co-comes-to-brixton/


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I'm ambivalent about it tbh. It's not like it was replacing an old school boozer or something. Drinks prices in The Hive were really high and it wasn't all that for the price. I'll give it a go when it opens


 
This^

Will be easier to nip to for an after work drink than the Crown & Anchor, but I'd just as happily have some of the ales they do in Wetherspoons if I'm going down to that end of town, and for about half the price.

I was in the Craft Beer Co place up in town the other week and wasn't actually impressed with most of the beers I tried. Up near Holborn, ish, it was. I forget exactly, I got quite hammered and lost my bag and everything that night. Urgh.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> This^
> 
> Will be easier to nip to for an after work drink than the Crown & Anchor, but I'd just as happily have some of the ales they do in Wetherspoons if I'm going down to that end of town, and for about half the price.
> 
> I was in the Craft Beer Co place up in town the other week and wasn't actually impressed with most of the beers I tried. Up near Holborn, ish, it was. I forget exactly, I got quite hammered and lost my bag and everything that night. Urgh.


 
Yes. What is really needed is one of these brew pubs on Brixton Hill


----------



## Onket (Jul 24, 2012)

Crown & Sceptrererr?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Yes. What is really needed is one of these brew pubs on Brixton Hill


 
They could have put a rival bid in against Tesco for the Music Bar.   Although then all the urban real ale fans would be hanging out on my doorstep.  *shudder*


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 24, 2012)

I doubt it'll be in anyway cheap, very much the reverse.

But going by the choice in the Leather Lane Craft Beer Co place, you won't be able to knock the beer choice


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jul 25, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. New place is much better ... placed


If the Craft pub is decent, I can't see myself making the trek back to the Crown - the atmosphere there is sort of rubbish and I only go for its selection.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 25, 2012)

yeh it'll be worth popping in and sampling the ales


----------



## Onket (Jul 25, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> I doubt it'll be in anyway cheap, very much the reverse.
> 
> But going by the choice in the Leather Lane Craft Beer Co place, you won't be able to knock the beer choice


 
Very close to an established wetherspoons though, which_ is_ cheap.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Feel a bit sorry for the folks at the Crown and Anchor.


I think their business is assured though....even 3 months after opening they're busy pretty much all the time. I can't think this new place will take much custom from them. A bit maybe, but the Crown & Anchor is in an area where there's a fair bit of disposable income and no other pubs (apart from the Grosvenor, which offers something a bit different.) "Robsart Village" (or whatever it is called - the new flats being built on Robsart Street) will see another 500ish (?) wealthy-ish people move into the area shortly, not to mention Myatts North which is being rebuilt/extended, so I think there'll be plenty of customers available for the C&A.

The Hive is nearer to home for me though, so I'll certainly check it out. Only problem is I think it's a bit small for a pub.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2012)

Much as I love the Crown and Anchor, if I was in the mood for a decent ale, I'd probably only get as far as the Hive now (assuming it's any good, of course).


----------



## gabi (Jul 25, 2012)

I quite like the fact the crown and anchor is a little out of the way. it'd be rammed otherwise. as it is it seems to do a decent trade while not being too busy.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2012)

i went to the crown and anchor the other day and thought it was horrid. massively busy, so nowhere to sit, and the noisiest pub i think i've ever been to - in a echoey, clattery way (worse than the florence in east dulwich which previously drove me out when it got noisy in the evening).  looked like it had been interior designed by the sort of people who do identikit exposed brick designs for boutiques. 

i liked the external signage, and it wasn't as expensive as i'd imagined, but that didn't make up for it being a grim experience.


----------



## gabi (Jul 25, 2012)

really? im in there all the time and never struggled to get a table.

it's incomparible to the 'child-friendly' hells that are the florence and prince regent.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> really? im in there all the time and never struggled to get a table.
> 
> it's incomparible to the 'child-friendly' hells that are the florence and prince regent.



Yes ^ 

I tend not to go in the Crown & Anchor when it is busy though. Like it more as an early evening or weekend day pint. 

The Florence makes my teeth itch.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2012)

tbf - it was a friday night, and pissing with rain... but no tables til about 11pm, when we were leaving.

and the noise? my god - yes, compared to the florence on a friday night (so no kids - comparing like with like) *so* much louder and more echoey. Clientele very similar.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 25, 2012)

hang on, i mean the bishop.  never been in the florence on a friday night.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I was in the Craft Beer Co place up in town the other week and wasn't actually impressed with most of the beers I tried. Up near Holborn, ish, it was. I forget exactly, I got quite hammered and lost my bag and everything that night. Urgh.


 
funny night though 

i got smashed. I quite liked some of the beers as it goes. it makes a change from the normal fare and i like the fact everything is priced by strength.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 25, 2012)

gabi said:


> really? im in there all the time and never struggled to get a table.
> 
> it's incomparible to the 'child-friendly' hells that are the florence and prince regent.



How dare you say that about my angelic children!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 25, 2012)

I only ever go into the Crown and Anchor on a late Sunday afternoon and have been surprised how quiet it is. Someone I know who lives really near it and has disposable income hadn't even realised it had opened. Most of the people I live in the area don't have disposable income or wouldn't like it or both. I've always thought it was too much in no-man's land to survive.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 26, 2012)

DrunkPushkin said:


> Supposedly in September
> http://www.whosjack.org/craft-beer-co-comes-to-brixton/


I've just re-read that article...which says that ratebeer.com has the Crown & Anchor down as the 4th best bar in the world!


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

How silly. I presume that's on the choice of beer and how it's kept, alone.

It's a pub anyway, not a bar.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 26, 2012)

Onket said:


> How silly. I presume that's on the choice of beer and how it's kept, alone.
> 
> It's a pub anyway, not a bar.


 
Reviews and ratings on beer sites are always like that. 'I went in this pub and it was full of terrible people _enjoying_ themselves, and they only had London Pride on tap! Awful.'


----------



## leanderman (Jul 28, 2012)

To create a bit more space, they are going to knock out the kitchen wall and just do snacks.

Ten cask ales will be on tap along the bar, with 24 keg beers arranged above them in something called a Brauhaus (?!).

Going for a 3am licence on weekends.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 31, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Reviews and ratings on beer sites are always like that. 'I went in this pub and it was full of terrible people _enjoying_ themselves, and they only had London Pride on tap! Awful.'


 
I see your general point but if I want to know what a pub is like in a general way, I'll check the general pub-reviews sites. If I want to know in particular what kind of beers are available (almost always tbh  ) , I'll also check the specialist ale reviewing sites.

Sometimes they come together and rate the same pub, whch makes it a winner to nice-pub-liking ale fans, there are a fair few of us around !  

ETA : In my extensive  experience though, I've rarely visited a pub where the beer and beer choice is top quality that's stupidly unfriendly or unpleasant as a pub for everyone (expensive maybe!  )

Not saying such don't exist, could if pushed name one or two, but there *are* plenty of places where the beer is as shit as the atmosphere ... and as for pubs that are lovely and welcoming, but lack much if any choice of quality beer to drink, been to a fair few, well they're just .... a disappointment


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 31, 2012)

leanderman said:


> To create a bit more space, they are going to knock out the kitchen wall and just do snacks.
> 
> Ten cask ales will be on tap along the bar, with 24 keg beers arranged above them in something called a Brauhaus (?!).
> 
> Going for a 3am licence on weekends.


 

Looks like it'll be a terrible place  

We DREAM of such places in Swansea ... or within 60 miles of it


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 13, 2012)

Any update on the opening date? My barfday is at the start of October and this would do nicely after Khan's.


----------



## Brainaddict (Aug 13, 2012)

I find their Clerkenwell pub has a distinctly odd approach to beer selection. The beers are massively dominated by IPAs, with some very dark beers (stouts/porters). Last time I went they had just one (1) beer you could call an everyday quaffing bitter - i.e, neither IPA nor dark. I realise IPAs are a bit in fashion but they seem to reflect this to an extreme.

That said, they have at least one proper cider on usually so that's one more than 99% of pubs in London and enough to make me happy these days.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2012)

This place opens in precisely two hours and 21 minutes.

I have work to do.

But there's always lunchtime I guess. And it's a Friday....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2012)

There's some pics here already - the decor doesn't look that interesting at all to be honest, but I won't be going for the wallpaper.

http://thecraftbeerco.com/2012/08/lets-get-the-brixton-party-started/


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Blocked. 

Of course.

You going at lunchtime, Hatter?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Blocked.
> 
> Of course.
> 
> You going at lunchtime, Hatter?


Yeah I reckon it'd be rude not to!

Maybe about 1pm-ish...but I could go anytime, so let me know when you get out for lunch if you fancy a pint.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 28, 2012)

Open today you say? I'm working from home so could go for a pint at lunch...


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's some pics here already - the decor doesn't look that interesting at all to be honest, but I won't be going for the wallpaper.
> 
> http://thecraftbeerco.com/2012/08/lets-get-the-brixton-party-started/


The hanging sign by the door looks like it says something rude!


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah I reckon it'd be rude not to!
> 
> Maybe about 1pm-ish...but I could go anytime, so let me know when you get out for lunch if you fancy a pint.



15-20 mins? I'm just at the Post Office.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> 15-20 mins? I'm just at the Post Office.


ok i'll be there shortly


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 28, 2012)

will pop by, the one in Clerkenwell works because it was a pub. Probably the best selection ales in central london. Not sure about converting a cafe ?


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Pint of Dark Arts for lunch. 6%.

Nice.

Good company too.

Actually, the place was busy- hope it stays that way.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2012)

Pint of Leeds Best for lunch. 4.5% and very good.

They also sell a beer called "Shoreditch Hipster" which I know will delight the locals of Brixton and will probably be first choice for many of us.

Onket - like the new tagline


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2012)

And how much did your fine lunches cost?


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine was £4.60 cos it was 6% or over.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Mine was £4.60 cos it was 6% or over.


 
i hope you are less messy than our last visit to a Craft Beer Pub


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> And how much did your fine lunches cost?


Mine was £3.70.

I was about to leave, but then I realised I had at least 30 minutes until my meeting, so I had another (Pale - Kent Brewery 4%) which was £3.60. Seems slightly cheaper than the Crown & Anchor...though I havent tried the ciders yet.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 28, 2012)

do they have ciders?


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Dan U said:


> i hope you are less messy than our last visit to a Craft Beer Pub


 
I only had one pint and took my bag with me when I left.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> I only had one pint and took my bag with me when I left.


 
 good shout!


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Sep 29, 2012)

I'll give it another try next week, but I'm not a fan. I could have walked to the C&A in the time it was taking to get served last night and the ground floor was dominated by the queue. Definitely one for mid-week or afternoon drinking instead of the weekend.


----------



## Winot (Sep 29, 2012)

Tried to have a swifty at 11.30am but not serving!


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 29, 2012)

Lasagne and chips?


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2012)

Just popped in to have a look, quite a few people in there and outside.  Gonna go in for a drink a bit later.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Lasagne and chips?



Pork pie.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 29, 2012)

Onket said:


> Pork pie.


Not taking the piss then. 

Assuming it's SW9 not SW2 I'll probably grace them with my presence with the year.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2012)

I didn't check the prices at this one, but their pies in Farringdon are pricey.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 29, 2012)

Winot said:


> Tried to have a swifty at 11.30am but not serving!



Ditto


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2012)

We popped in there last night. I didn't like it very much.

It was really noisy, there was barely any kind of 'pub' atmosphere and I didn't feel like fitted in with the crowd. The dazzling neon sign, exposed large windows and high roof makes it feel very impersonal - a bit like a bar in an airport.

I don't like the way that the bar is wedged into the corner either - pubs work much better when there's a long bar to lean against, IMO. On a positive note, the beer was good and I liked the glasses.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Sep 30, 2012)

editor said:


> ...there was barely any kind of 'pub' atmosphere...


It's surprising how many pubs with good beer manage to screw something else up - the Crown & Anchor has no music but there's still a din and none of the Craft Beers Co's locations have any character. The only pubs with good beer selections that would be worth spending time in otherwise are the Grape & Grain and the Jolly Butcher's.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2012)

The Crown and Anchor is better, but it is weird how so many of these all places go for a stripped down, harshly lit, noisy environment. If I'm having a real ale session, I want to enjoy it a comfy seat where I can have a conversation with friends without having to shout over braying young professionals.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Sep 30, 2012)

The G&G will fit that bill - you can sink into the sofas, they have live music a few nights a week and sell sampler trays with 3x1/3 pints. Shame it's half an hour on the bus.


----------



## fjydj (Sep 30, 2012)

Damarr said:


> The G&G will fit that bill - you can sink into the sofas, they have live music a few nights a week and sell sampler trays with 3x1/3 pints. Shame it's half an hour on the bus.


 
Where's G and G?  Snowbird in camberwell do the mini pints on a paddle too.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Sep 30, 2012)

The Grape and Grain is in Crystal Palace, about two minute's walk from the end of the No 3.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2012)

Damarr said:


> The Grape and Grain is in Crystal Palace, about two minute's walk from the end of the No 3.


Be buggered if I'm going to start faffing about with buses and long rides to far-flung places like Crystal Palaces!


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 1, 2012)

Popped in for a pint on Friday afternoon; good beer but the design and feel of the place didn't really appeal to me. Perhaps the upstairs room is more comfortable though. 

I am more of a pub than a bar person though, which I think goes a long way to explaining why it left me feeling a little cold.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> The Crown and Anchor is better, but it is weird how so many of these all places go for a stripped down, harshly lit, noisy environment. If I'm having a real ale session, I want to enjoy it a comfy seat where I can have a conversation with friends without having to shout over braying young professionals.


 
I agree on this. We went in the Crown and Anchor yesterday with the in-laws for a couple of drinks and a chat and it was perfect. Nice and clean, good service and a great range of ales. I do prefer being able to stretch out in a more cosy pub for an afternoon of drinks and such


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

I've posted a small review: 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-craft-beer-company-bar-brixton-station-road-brixton-review/


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

I quite like the functionality of the place. You walk in, it's got the bar in front of you at the end with nothing blocking your way to get to it. You can clearly see what beers they have on offer and the pricing structure is straightforward, and displayed to the left of the bar.

Drink your drink and you're off.

Yeah, it's not really one to hang around for an afternoon's drinking, but then it's too expensive to do that in anyway.

It's a tiny premises though, there's not much they could have done with it. Didn't go upstairs, but it's a 'lounge', isn't it? Downstairs for drinking, upstairs for sitting around. Sounds ok to me.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> I quite like the functionality of the place. You walk in, it's got the bar in front of you at the end with nothing blocking your way to get to it. You can clearly see what beers they have on offer and the pricing structure is straightforward, and displayed to the left of the bar.


Except you can't if there's more than 8 people stood in front of the bar because it's so narrow. I ended up getting the Leeds because I couldn't see the beers further along the bar.







Nice arse!

This is a much better arrangement:


----------



## Winot (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> I've posted a small review:
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-craft-beer-company-bar-brixton-station-road-brixton-review/


 
I hope the builder's cleavage in your 3rd picture isn't a permanent fixture.

Open till 3am Fri & Sat!  (edit - the pub not the arse)


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

A longer bar is only better if there are more staff behind it, tbf. And if you're at one end it can be tricky to see what beers are on the pumps further down, especially if there are other people stood there too (so the same problem you highlight with the shorter bar).

But yeah, it's not perfect. Most pubs aren't, though.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

I just wish it wasn't so horribly noisy and they turned off that garish neon sign.


----------



## gabi (Oct 1, 2012)

It looks shit to me. They seem confused as to whether they're a pub or a bar.

The Crown and Anchor is by far the best pub in brixton at the moment.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> A longer bar is only better if there are more staff behind it, tbf. And if you're at one end it can be tricky to see what beers are on the pumps further down, especially if there are other people stood there too (so the same problem you highlight with the shorter bar).


Putting up a sign helps e.g.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

This isn't the The Crown & Anchor Vs The Craft Beer Co fight to the death thread, and there is no need to try and make it so.

They are clearly two different establishments. For example, you might travel to The Crown & Anchor for an afternoon's drinking, but you'd nip into the Craft Beer Co for a swift pint of something 9.3% ABV before going back to work in the afternoon. Maybe.

I hope Brixton is big enough for the both of them.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> This isn't the The Crown & Anchor Vs The Craft Beer Co fight to the death thread, and there is no need to try and make it so.
> 
> They are clearly two different establishments. For example, you might travel to The Crown & Anchor for an afternoon's drinking, but you'd nip into the Craft Beer Co for a swift pint of something 9.3% ABV before going back to work in the afternoon. Maybe.
> 
> I hope Brixton is big enough for the both of them.



Who would win in a fight though?


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2012)

I would.


----------



## Winot (Oct 1, 2012)

In the end we're all winners*

(*well maybe not our employers/clients)


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Onket said:


> This isn't the The Crown & Anchor Vs The Craft Beer Co fight to the death thread, and there is no need to try and make it so.


I'm not doing that at all. I was just giving an example of how they might make it easier for folks to see what beers are on offer, given the petite dimensions of the bar.

They really could benefit from a bit of signage because if there's more than a handful of people by the bar, there's no way of getting a good look at what the ales are (and what strength they are).

They've responded to the review I posted, btw.





> @CraftBeerCoSW9
> @brixtonbuzz @urban75 Thanks for the review of our little bar in Brixton. We just want to showcase small batch beer, spirits and wines


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2012)

This is all making me very thirsty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

@Onket have you eaten there yet?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Who would win in a fight though?


Brew Dog are supposed to be opening another real ale bar in the old bike shop on CHL, so this could be a three-way fight!

Mind you, there's probably enough nightime/weekend trade to keep them all going: I was cycling down Brixton Road just before midnight last Friday and it was _fucking rammed with people_, busier then I've seen it for years...


----------



## Onket (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> @Onket have you eaten there yet?


 
Thanks for the mention.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if there's calls to pedestrianise Coldharbour Lane at this rate.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 2, 2012)

editor said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if there's calls to pedestrianise Coldharbour Lane at this rate.


 
I'd be all for it if it wasn't such a vital East-West link.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 2, 2012)

ditto...


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

I wouldn't like to see it pedestrianised myself.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

I might give the bar another go tomorrow.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 3, 2012)

positive review of the pub on the Londonist, along with an entertaining barb aimed at Urban75

http://londonist.com/2012/10/new-pub-review-the-craft-beer-co-brixton.php


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

I wish this wasn't true:


> With Brixton Village now firmly established and bragging venues as effortlessly trendy (and good at cocktails) as Seven at Brixton, a thriving Sunday farmers’ market amongst London’s best and most understated, and not forgetting the excellent beer pub Crown & Anchor just down the road, Brixton has become a true foodie quarter.


I see the comment comes from the terminally unhinged Jonathon Bishop.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2012)

Craft Beer Co followed me on Twitter yesterday  
No mention of a free pint yet.


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I see the comment comes from the terminally unhinged Jonathon Bishop.


 
I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> I thought it was pretty funny.


You'll have to explain the hilarity of the 'prescription glasses' line to me then.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

leanderman said:


> positive review of the pub on the Londonist, along with an entertaining barb aimed at Urban75
> 
> http://londonist.com/2012/10/new-pub-review-the-craft-beer-co-brixton.php


Can't they tell the difference between a pub and a bar? 

Also, how is the farmers' market "one of the best in London"?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Craft Beer Co followed me on Twitter yesterday
> No mention of a free pint yet.


Me too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Me too.


They followed me aaaaaaages ago. I've since been given loads of free pints. Just be patient gents...


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Oct 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Also, how is the farmers' market "one of the best in London"?


It's in Brixton, innit? You can photograph your meal in the Village and then buy authentic Brixton potatoes for your appearance on Come dine with me.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> I wish this wasn't true:
> 
> I see the comment comes from the terminally unhinged Jonathon Bishop.


What, the slightly nutty eccentric Welsh Labour party guy who (IIRC) tried to get the boards shut down because he disagreed with something we were discussing?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> What, the slightly nutty eccentric Welsh Labour party guy who (IIRC) tried to get the boards shut down because he disagreed with something we were discussing?


Yep, but he's now heading up a global academy correcting international trolling.

In his mind.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

Damarr said:


> It's in Brixton, innit? You can photograph your meal in the Village and then buy authentic Brixton potatoes for your appearance on Come dine with me.


yes you're right, because before the farmers' market there was nowhere in Brixton to buy meat, fish, fruit & veg (apart from Sainsburys and Tesco.)


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> yes you're right, because before the farmers' market there was nowhere in Brixton to buy meat, fish, fruit & veg (apart from Sainsburys and Tesco.)


That's correct. And there was nowhere to eat before the Village and pop up shops came to save the starving masses.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> Yep, but he's now heading up a global academy correcting international trolling.
> 
> In his mind.


You can buy his new book on internet trolling for £110.04 _even though it hasn't been published yet._

We should send all banned posters over to his website....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 3, 2012)

editor said:


> That's correct. And there was nowhere to eat before the Village and pop up shops came to save the starving masses.


and there was nowhere to get a decent coffee until Costa and Starbucks opened, and the Ritzy got wifi.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> They followed me aaaaaaages ago. I've since been given loads of free pints. Just be patient gents...


 
What about the laydeez?  They followed me too yesterday.  Where's my free boozes


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> and there was nowhere to get a decent coffee until Costa and Starbucks opened, and the Ritzy got wifi.


 
You forgot about the Villaaage Pioneers aka Feds, once beloved of this parish.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> You forgot about the Villaaage Pioneers aka Feds, once beloved of this parish.


I'll give them their due: they took a gamble much like the Lounge did on Atlantic Road back in the day.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 3, 2012)

Only *very* obliquely relevant ... sorry editor. But does involve beer ...

Any Brixton ale lovers fancying a quick bus ride up the hill to Crystal Palace for the Grape & Grain's Beer Festival on Friday or Saturday (5th/6th Oct) could well enjoy the change of scene and new beers! 

We'll be up there Saturday evening on one of our rare London visits together ...


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 4, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> Only *very* obliquely relevant ... sorry editor. But does involve beer ...
> 
> Any Brixton ale lovers fancying a quick bus ride up the hill to Crystal Palace for the Grape & Grain's Beer Festival on Friday or Saturday (5th/6th Oct) could well enjoy the change of scene and new beers!
> 
> We'll be up there Saturday evening on one of our rare London visits together ...


 
I've friends in town who was going to go to the Craft Beer place before a gig at the Windmill but I'll put this to them. They like their ale so much that we're getting some Kernel in specially for the night.
By the way, does anyone know what Craft/Crown and Anchor charge for a bottle of that stuff?


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't think it's cheap!


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> I don't think it's cheap!


 
£4? £4.50? There are various types; I think we're getting one of the weaker 5% ones.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm going tonight. I hope they've put a price list up.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> I don't think it's cheap!


 
Varies from £3.50 up to expensive
Most of it is £4 give or take 10%


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm going tonight. I hope they've put a price list up.


 
Where? The Craft Beer Co place had a clear pricing list. Pubs don't usually have one at all, remember.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where? The Craft Beer Co place had a clear pricing list. Pubs don't usually have one at all, remember.


I didn't see one. Where was it?

All pubs display price lists. It's a statutory requirement.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, but normally they are tiny. Or behind the bar somewhere. Peope are used to having to ask, is what I meant.

This place has a blackboard type arrangement to the left of the bar. Beers are priced according to strength. I thought it was refreshingly straightforward.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> This place has a blackboard type arrangement to the left of the bar. Beers are priced according to strength. I thought it was refreshingly straightforward.


Where?


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

On the left, behind the blokes shoulder. Don't tell me you tried to order your drink from where you took the photo from?!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 4, 2012)

That arse crack is staring at me


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe the prices should be written on an arse crack shaped blackboard.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> On the left, behind the blokes shoulder. Don't tell me you tried to order your drink from where you took the photo from?!


What at the end of the bar? On the floor? Where it was completely covered up when I ordered a drink because there was a group of people standing there?
I didn't see it and I still can see it in any of my photos - and the place wasn't even that busy.

What's wrong with putting it on that big, bare wall where, you know, people can actually see it?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Crispy said:


> That arse crack is staring at me


It was a deeply distracting sight. He could wobbling it around and it formed a disgusting yet horribly compelling vista.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> What at the end of the bar? On the floor? Where it was completely covered up when I ordered a drink because there was a group of people standing there?
> I didn't see it and I still can see it in any of my photos - and the place wasn't even that busy.
> 
> What's wrong with putting it on that big, bare wall where, you know, people can actually see it?


 
You missed it then. I see. Nice over the top reaction there as usual, ed. It's not some sort of competition you know, and it's not some kind of attack on you for not seeing the sign.

Calm down.

The sign was there, you'll have to take my word for it as, apparently, you missed it.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm going tonight. I hope they've put a price list up.


I'll be there just after 6. 

The price list was clearly visible when I was there last Friday by the way, but I admit it wasn't all that busy at that stage.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

They really should stick it on the wall.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Take some double sided tape with you and do it guerrilla style.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2012)

Couple of friends went on Tuesday and said the selection was great but the room was too garishly light and, so, they prefer the Crown and Anchor.

This will not deter me.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

Did they go upstairs?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Did they go upstairs?


 
unsure


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

I am going in an hour with a Yorkshireman who has VERY strong views on beer, but few and unpredictable on decor.  He can't find the milk in the fridge door, so it will be the ultimate test of the blackboard price list's location. I will report back.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Onket said:


> Did they go upstairs?


It's a bit bleak upstairs.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> It's a bit bleak upstairs.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe it'll get better over time.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Maybe it'll get better over time.


 
besides, there will be another craft pub along in a minute


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said he really wanted to like it, but it feels like a pop up rather than a proper pub. And he was a bit twitched by the 10% £30 stuff in the menu. And they do seem to have got the atmosphere (and bar staff) a bit wrong. It was helpfully explained to me that perry was sweeter than cider (though the cider on tap was very good) and we heard more than one person ask for 'just ordinary lager' at the bar. And I had to explain to a man with Harry Styles' hair that dark star is a brewery and I wanted Last Star, which is different. If I can get it and I'm from Surrey it can't be that bloody difficult.

On the plus side, pork pies were nice, it was pleasantly busy, is nice to have in Brixton, and we reckon there is room for it and the other places we'll spend more time, will be a good pre-academy pint, had Ilkley and Thorneybridge, and something from Sheffield, which is apparently a good thing..... And lots of good looking men wandering around, which is useless to me, but nice all the same.

But teething issues, it'll bed down, and it is nice to have, I guess.  (though did stop at the local on the way home and it was much less.... Sterile)


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

I think that was a very long winded way of saying 'ambivalent'


----------



## Manter (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh- and the ed is quite right on the price list.  Teeny and looks more like a dessert menu.  Northerner's view: what f-ing price list?


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Winot (Oct 4, 2012)

Was in there briefly pre-Looper (8-9).

Not a fan of the room.

Beer was good verging on great, but sipping not session/driving beer.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 5, 2012)

The Rake at Borough is tiny too. Yet it's a great place for a beer.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking forward to a few more visits this weekend - need to try the cider. I don't think the decor (or lack of it) will put me off until I've managed to sample all the beers, which could be some time..... 

I did see this on Twitter though:






whoops!


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Looking forward to a few more visits this weekend - need to try the cider. I don't think the decor (or lack of it) will put me off until I've managed to sample all the beers, which could be some time
> !


They change beers regularly (well they do in the Farringdon one) so you may never leave....

Wonder which beers said scot drank- some were stronger than wine, and four pints of wine would do for anyone....


----------



## Manter (Oct 5, 2012)

leanderman said:


> The Rake at Borough is tiny too. Yet it's a great place for a beer.


Not size we meant as much as decor and atmosphere.  One LWB van could clear the place, and you'd be none the wiser it was ever a pub.
It isn't bad, just not amazing-great, and we were trying to put our finger on what it was that didn't wow us.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Manter said:


> Oh- and the ed is quite right on the price list. Teeny and looks more like a dessert menu. Northerner's view: what f-ing price list?


I don't understand why they don't just stick it somewhere on that long, uninviting expanse of bare, white, neon-lit wall.


----------



## qosno1 (Oct 5, 2012)

I was a bit poorly after having a few pints in there last night. Not saying i definetly got a bad pint......but i'm quite a large hairy scottish person who was brought up on hard drinking and slaps about the head and 4 pints (all under 5%) usually wouldn't do me that much damage.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 5, 2012)

Went again last night; the service was much better than on my first visit, the girl behind the bar let me taste a couple of beers to help inform my choice (given the number of beers they serve I'd have thought tasting was a given, but it didn't happen the first time).

The atmosphere was much better, especially when they turned the lights down at 8ish (I think), but it I think Manter summed it up perfectly by describing it as sterile.

Will definitley go back, but it doesn't compare to the EPT in terms of 'local' feel.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't understand why they don't just stick it somewhere on that long, uninviting expanse of bare, white, neon-lit wall.


 
What did they say when you asked them?


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Went again last night; the service was much better than on my first visit, the girl behind the bar let me taste a couple of beers to help inform my choice (given the number of beers they serve I'd have thought tasting was a given, but it didn't happen the first time).
> 
> The atmosphere was much better, especially when they turned the lights down at 8ish (I think), but it I think Manter summed it up perfectly by describing it as sterile.
> 
> Will definitley go back, but it doesn't compare to the EPT in terms of 'local' feel.


 
For me it's a place to pop into for a quick pint or two, not for an afternoon or evening of drinking. I think, as that type of drinking establishment, it does it very well indeed. Quite similar to that small place at the front of Euston station.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 5, 2012)

Agreed Onket, given its proximity to the tube station its ideal for a couple of beers after work and before heading home.

Also given the pricing I'd be reluctant to spend hours in there; I think two pints last night was about £10.

Definitley a good addition to the Brixton bar scene though.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Onket said:


> What did they say when you asked them?


I haven't been back to mention it. Perhaps you can next time you're there?


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:


> I haven't been back to mention it. Perhaps you can next time you're there?


 


editor said:


> I'm going tonight. I hope they've put a price list up.


 
You didn't end up going last night, then?


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

Onket said:


> You didn't end up going last night, then?


Nope. Was set to go but then there was a change of plan, and I ended up having a superb night of live music at the 414 instead.


----------



## Onket (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad to hear it (the having a superb night bit, not the not going to the pub bit).


----------



## leanderman (Oct 14, 2012)

It was *very* busy in the Craft bar last night, although the service was pretty swift.

It's quite bleak downstairs - and could do with being made to feel more comfortable.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2012)

Went in for a couple of halves today. Very very tasty beer. Terrible acoustics.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Went in for a couple of halves today. Very very tasty beer. Terrible acoustics.


Agreed - despite the great drinks, the actual building is awful. Once they're established, I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to move elsewhere in Brixton. Shame they couldn't have taken on the Brady's building really.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Agreed - despite the great drinks, the actual building is awful. Once they're established, I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to move elsewhere in Brixton. Shame they couldn't have taken on the Brady's building really.


 
Isn't that deliberate though, to a degree at least? I've not been in here yet but the crown and anchor and some of the other similar places are the same. Lots of exposed surfaces and booming echos. I think it's a way of emphasising that they're definitely not in any way whatsoever like one of those dreadful old man pubs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

On a related note, anyone know when the Brew Dog place is supposed to open in the old bike shop?

They were granted planning permission a few weeks ago...


----------



## colacubes (Oct 15, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> On a related note, anyone know when the Brew Dog place is supposed to open in the old bike shop?
> 
> They were granted planning permission a few weeks ago...


 
You mean in the Old Brixton Cycles?  If so I imagine it'll be a while, as one of the things that has been granted is the excavation of a basement.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

I have not been yet


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Isn't that deliberate though, to a degree at least? I've not been in here yet but the crown and anchor and some of the other similar places are the same. Lots of exposed surfaces and booming echos. I think it's a way of emphasising that they're definitely not in any way whatsoever like one of those dreadful old man pubs.


Well yes, I think that's partly right - but isn't it also just lazy design? The default position often seems to be laminate stripped wood flooring and pistachio/avocado paint on the walls. I would think it would be easy enough to use sound-deadening materials but it seems owners/proprietors want that shouty, loud, background noise/bustling feel (which is a real fucker for people with hearing problems.)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

nipsla said:


> You mean in the Old Brixton Cycles? If so I imagine it'll be a while, as one of the things that has been granted is the excavation of a basement.


Yep    ....yes I imagine digging out the beer cellar may take some time.

They have lots of conditions on their planning - including installing soundproofing and only opening until midnight.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2012)

I was there last night & went upstairs for the first time. It's just a bigger version of downstairs.

Disappointing.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I was there last night & went upstairs for the first time. It's just a bigger version of downstairs.
> 
> Disappointing.


Indeed. It really is quite characterless.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> On a related note, anyone know when the Brew Dog place is supposed to open in the old bike shop?
> 
> They were granted planning permission a few weeks ago...


I miss Brixton Cycles being in the Coldharbour Lane.

I'm surprised they've given permission for another bar on that stretch too.


----------



## Onket (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> Indeed. It really is quite characterless.


 
It needs sofas and curtains _at least_.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I miss Brixton Cycles being in the Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> I'm surprised they've given permission for another bar on that stretch too.


Yeah - though presumably they will also need to apply for an alcohol license at a later date, when the premises are ready? I notice it took them nearly two years to get planning for the site - I wonder if that was due to negotiations with the council over the type of establishment it will be? (I.e. it will be more of a pub which closes at midnight, not a late night dancing bar like Dogstar or Market House.)

There was a successful campaign on here iirc (about 10 years ago when I first joined) to stop Larry building a bar in that shop. I guess a lot of the people who objected have now been moved out/forced out of Clifton Mansions and Rushcroft Road.

The council seem to want to concentrate the "nighttime economy" around CHL and central Brixton


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> It needs sofas and curtains _at least_.


Yep - and some random tat on the walls


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 16, 2012)

they had a very nice perry  when i went there last week


----------



## Crispy (Oct 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> It needs sofas and curtains _at least_.


Anything soft to soak up the noise


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There was a successful campaign on here iirc (about 10 years ago when I first joined) to stop Larry building a bar in that shop. I guess a lot of the people who objected have now been moved out/forced out of Clifton Mansions and Rushcroft Road.


I would have thought that the news residents of those blocks currently being 'lifestyled' are going to be far less tolerant of a new bar opening up right next to them than the previous occupants.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 16, 2012)

editor said:


> I would have thought that the news residents of those blocks currently being 'lifestyled' are going to be far less tolerant of a new bar opening up right next to them than the previous occupants.


That may be true....but I'm pretty sure Clifton Mansions is empty at the moment....the bar might already be there by the time the new people move in.

E2A: The planning permission says something like "the premises shall not emit any noise - music, amplified speech etc - which is audible outside of the premises."


----------



## lefteri (Oct 17, 2012)

walked past last night, it really is hideous - looks like a pimlico panini cafe


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 17, 2012)

lefteri said:


> walked past last night, it really is hideous - looks like a pimlico panini cafe


 
good description


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2014)

I've posted up a new review: 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/craft-beer-co-11-13-brixton-station-rd-brixton-bar-review/


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 5, 2014)

Think that's a very fair review.  The beer is really good but it's pretty exensive and it's not a particularly nice place to drink.  I went a few times when it opened but I can't remember the last time I went.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2014)

It certainly has its faults but I have always found the staff to be helpful and well-briefed


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 5, 2014)

I like the place. Probably my default option


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 5, 2014)

I've only been there once, it was ok but nothing outstanding


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 5, 2014)

I had a feeling this place wouldn't last long once the Clapham branch opened because it looks like they took it on a short lease just so they had a presence south of the river.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> I've only been there once, it was ok but nothing outstanding


That's how I feel about the place. There's some great beers there but the atmosphere is non-existent.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 5, 2014)

editor said:


> That's how I feel about the place. There's some great beers there but the atmosphere is non-existent.


well as alluded to in your pieces on the beehive, the marquis, and the reggae night at the queens, a pubs atmosphere is largely down to the type of punters it attracts


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Sep 5, 2014)

MAD-T-REX said:


> If the Craft pub is decent, I can't see myself making the trek back to the Crown - the atmosphere there is sort of rubbish and I only go for its selection.


What a prick. 

The Crown now has a good crowd and it's the best choice for interesting beers in the area.


----------



## chillum86 (Sep 16, 2014)

Agreed with this, it's nice for 1 maybe 2 at most but not somewhere I'd ever choose to spend an evening. 
There's a really nice craft peer pub in Camberwell called the Stormbird, it actually feels like a real pub unlike the Craft Beer Co.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 16, 2014)

chillum86 said:


> Agreed with this, it's nice for 1 maybe 2 at most but not somewhere I'd ever choose to spend an evening.
> There's a really nice craft peer pub in Camberwell called the Stormbird, it actually feels like a real pub unlike the Craft Beer Co.


They seem to have a nice selection advertised on their website - maybe not too expensive for that type of place.

http://thestormbirdpub.co.uk/

On my budget though it's the Beehive every time - which has the advantage of excessively friendly locals, as has been noted.


----------



## superfly101 (Sep 16, 2014)

You'll be camped outside on 24th Sept like an Apple fan boy for Anti VAT day pricing opening then CH1? 

http://www.cityam.com/1410504462/jd-wetherspoon-reports-record-profit-boss-slams-vat

Martin said:

The biggest danger to the pub industry is the VAT disparity between supermarkets and pubs. Wetherspoon, along with many pub and restaurant companies, is supporting Jacques Borel's VAT Club on Tax Equality Day (Wednesday 24 September 2014) to publicise this inequality.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 16, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> You'll be camped outside on 24th Sept like an Apple fan boy for Anti VAT day pricing opening then CH1?
> 
> http://www.cityam.com/1410504462/jd-wetherspoon-reports-record-profit-boss-slams-vat
> 
> ...


You have to be careful of Wetherspoons offers - it reads to me like you get 7.5% discount on Doom Bar. However the staff are so keen they have put the Doom Bar out already and it will certainly have all gone by next Wednesday.


----------



## technical (Sep 17, 2014)

chillum86 said:


> Agreed with this, it's nice for 1 maybe 2 at most but not somewhere I'd ever choose to spend an evening.
> There's a really nice craft peer pub in Camberwell called the Stormbird, it actually feels like a real pub unlike the Craft Beer Co.



Been a long while since I was in Camberwell. Is that what used to be the Stirling Castle, and then the Pacific Bar?


----------

